# Ppe Tobacco Review: Devil's Holiday from Tinder Box



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

I picked up an ounce of this "devil's holiday" while in Tinder Box because it smelled really interesting and is apparently imported. I packed a bowl of it within about an hour of purchasing it and I think I've found the perfect blend for the holiday season. There are a couple of flavors which intermingle too much for me to accurately describe them, since I'm quite a novice when comes to pipes, but the end result is a smoke that reminds me of the taste of ginger-bread and holiday spice. Definitely worth picking up if theres some available near you!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it the same blend as Dan Tobacco's DH, or a different one with the same name?


----------



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

Zeabed said:


> Is it the same blend as Dan Tobacco's DH, or a different one with the same name?


 No clue. The guy at tinder box said it was imported from Germany (i think) so it might be all over the place.:dunno:


----------

